# My token of appreciation



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

As a token of my gratitude for being un-banned I will pass on my hook-up affiliation on Nissan products to you board members. If anyone wants a new Nissan or even a pre-owned vehicle I will get you in touch with a dealership that will make it worth your while to do business with them.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Your North Texas Nissan hookup?


----------



## Touring0350z (Jan 20, 2005)

MrEous said:


> Your North Texas Nissan hookup?



Yes, that is me.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

PM him if you want to ask him a question. This is not the for sale section. I will remove this thread in a day or so. 

Thank you for you token.


----------

